# What hole gage?



## wildcatter (Jan 5, 2022)

Well I am finally looking to get a set of telescoping hole gages. I tried a set of $35 cheapos and took em back . They were sticky and sloppy. So I am looking at the usual vendors and am looking at Starret (too expensive for a hobbyist) so I guess my question is will I get a descent set ( 5/16-6" ) for $130 -$200 ? Thinking of Fowler, Mit, PEC, B&S,and a few others in that price range. I need to get away from using calipers as they are not accurate enuf for this kind of stuff. Any advice on what will get me a good set in my price range? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

New ? Used ? Check out Ebay , there's always used good quality brands on there .


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2022)

I would go buy this set NOW. 

Yuasa telescoping gauges are identical in every way (except the name stamp) to Mititoyo telescoping gauges that sell for over $200 per set. I own both Yuasa and Mitutoyo sets and have compared them under magnification; there is no difference so I have to assume they were made by the same factory and then labelled differently. 

The linked set is selling for a very good price and the set looks unused to my eye. I would jump.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 5, 2022)

Any of the brands you mentioned should be fine, even an old Lufkin (and maybe Craftsman) set will be of good quality.

I've been really P.O.ed that my Starrett set, (the big one, up to 6 in., self-centering) was borrowed by one of my employees and never found its way back. Each one has my name engraved on it. I've been trying to tell myself that, since I have inside mics, I don't really need them. Then I needed one the other day. At some point I'll get over it and order a new set, but there's little chance they'll be Starrett.


----------



## wildcatter (Jan 5, 2022)

mikey , thanks for the tip! I've looked on ebay before and came up empty. These look good. order is in.


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2022)

You're welcome. I just bought a set for my son, too. You'll like how they lock with very little pressure.


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 5, 2022)

This Old Tony had good video showing how to cleanup the movement of "cheaper" Telescoping Gages.


----------



## wildcatter (Jan 7, 2022)

Thats a good video. I'm surprised that B&S gauges are that rough .


----------

